# Ultra Music Festival 2016 - Vape Prep



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

hallo

its that time of year again when i ask for suggestions on what gear to take.... this year make it interesting in that i need it to last me for 2 days!!!

*the P.O.A*

carry a mod with a tank and some juice, zero chance of getting out and back to the car to swap batteries. clock in on friday afternoon... crawl out on sat evening 

current gear selection :

istick 50w (this has the 3000mah 18650 battery upgrade)
mutation x tank
20ml bombies bottle (soft with a needle nib) 
2 slivers of cotton bacon v2 pre trimmed to perfection to fit on the deck 

im interested in what others opinions are (in terms of the mod and tank options)

heres a link to my thread i created for last years event, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultra-music-festival-vaping-prep.t8949/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

im far to jealous to even respond here about what you should take. My wife slapped with with a nope and then rubbed some NopeSalt in the wound. I almost had her though - she was like so close to letting me go. Dammit you are one helluva lucky man - njoy bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (24/2/16)

2 or 3 pen style devices IMO

Kanger ST Nano/Mini
iJust2

Pro's: light weight, cheap (hence if lost during the unpreventable jumping up and down, no real feel of regret) and low juice consumption

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> im far to jealous to even respond here about what you should take. My wife slapped with with a nope and then rubbed some NopeSalt in the wound. I almost had her though - she was like so close to letting me go. Dammit you are one helluva lucky man - njoy bro.



its my bachelors party , lol


----------



## blujeenz (24/2/16)

If you have a mod with onboard usb charging, is it not viable to take a powerbank for charging?
Then perhaps a small solar panel for charging during the day is another JamesBond option.

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/2207...ger_Dual_USB_External_Battery_Power_Bank.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> its my bachelors party , lol



oh my thunder that is gonna be awesome man enjoy... So the fun police allowed you to go fun police a.k.a GF/Wife/SO


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Cespian said:


> 2 or 3 pen style devices IMO
> 
> Kanger ST Nano/Mini
> iJust2
> ...



my issue with this is power delivery. i wont enjoy the vape at the lower power

the istick is disposable and lightweight (in terms of a dual 18650)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> If you have a mod with onboard usb charging, is it not viable to take a powerbank for charging?
> Then perhaps a small solar panel for charging during the day is another JamesBond option.
> 
> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/2207...ger_Dual_USB_External_Battery_Power_Bank.html



my plan is to carry as little as possible.

keys, vape and money


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

I couldn't recommend here, I would be happy with my subtank and subox @1ohm 18W to last me that amount of time. But I have a feeling that wouldn't cut it for you shaun.


----------



## Stevape;) (24/2/16)

Come on be a tourist and rock a moon bag Haha . 
Space for any mod + spare batteries for those 100+ watt vapes just to freak out the people

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 46559
> 
> Come on be a tourist and rock a moon bag Haha .
> Space for any mod + spare batteries for those 100+ watt vapes just to freak out the people



not a chance

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I couldn't recommend here, I would be happy with my subtank and subox @1ohm 18W to last me that amount of time. But I have a feeling that wouldn't cut it for you shaun.


at best i can settle for is 40W


----------



## Stevape;) (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> not a chance



Totally agree I just couldn't stop myself lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

get a backpack bro - get one of those super bright colored ones, it will blend with the rave scene ...


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> get a backpack bro - get one of those super bright colored ones, it will blend with the rave scene ...



but then il land up taking a rolo with a 6 bay charger, 12 batteries, 2 tanks and 2 drippers, 4 bottles of juice, 2 spools of wire, 1 pack of cotton, 2 screw drivers, flush cutters, ceramic tweezers.....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> at best i can settle for is 40W


If you had a reo, I would recommend a reo with some batteries and a spare rda already wicked and ready to be primed. 
I have a small pouch that houses 3 18650, 1 spare cyclone, extra cotton just in case, and 3 reo bottles (6ml per bottle).
On a normal day 6ml in a reo is enough but after a few drinks I use 12ml easily. 

To be safe for 2 days with excessive drinking I would go with 5 batteries and 3 bottles with an extra 30ml bottle and the spare atty going atty about 2.5 bottle per atty.


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hallo
> 
> its that time of year again when i ask for suggestions on what gear to take.... this year make it interesting in that i need it to last me for 2 days!!!
> 
> ...



My planned kit for the day :

Vaporshark DNA 200
Cthulu V2
Petri RDA
30ml Unicorn Bottle
Power bank + USB cable

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;) (24/2/16)

Now that sounds like a party!!!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/2/16)

I went away for the weekend and tried keeping things simple. Evic vtc mini, 3 spare batteries, and a simple ijust2 tank with a spare coil JUST IN CASE. The reason I went with a commercial coil tank was because with anything rebuildable, you'd have to take a build set with just in case something breaks/fires in your pocket/coils short or whatever. And I didn't wanna take extra cotton or wire or anything with. So the humble Ijust2 tank at 55w with 30ml of juice was perfect for my weekend. If anything had gone wrong, my spare coil would have been there just to screw in and Vape on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lushen (24/2/16)

I don't think any device will last more than 10-12 hours running at 40W when mixed with drinking and dancing. Especially lots of drinking

You are going to have to carry a spare battery and small unicorn juice bottle (30ml).

I would suggest a subbox, a spare coil, a unicorn juice bottle and a spare battery.
Don't take a joose that is tasty, take something that satisfies the cravings only. If it is tasty, you will vape it all in one go.

Usually a strong minty juice satisfies my cravings and I won't chain vape it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

One of these?!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/pbag-by-coil-master


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Christos said:


> If you had a reo, I would recommend a reo with some batteries and a spare rda already wicked and ready to be primed.
> I have a small pouch that houses 3 18650, 1 spare cyclone, extra cotton just in case, and 3 reo bottles (6ml per bottle).
> On a normal day 6ml in a reo is enough but after a few drinks I use 12ml easily.
> 
> To be safe for 2 days with excessive drinking I would go with 5 batteries and 3 bottles with an extra 30ml bottle and the spare atty going atty about 2.5 bottle per atty.



i has 2 of those !

the reo does seem like a good idea as a semi-indestructible mod in-case if falls, but the battery sag is my biggest issue.

really dont want to be carrying a bunch of 18650s around with me. the idea is car keys, bottle of juice and a mod.


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I went away for the weekend and tried keeping things simple. Evic vtc mini, 3 spare batteries, and a simple ijust2 tank with a spare coil JUST IN CASE. The reason I went with a commercial coil tank was because with anything rebuildable, you'd have to take a build set with just in case something breaks/fires in your pocket/coils short or whatever. And I didn't wanna take extra cotton or wire or anything with. So the humble Ijust2 tank at 55w with 30ml of juice was perfect for my weekend. If anything had gone wrong, my spare coil would have been there just to screw in and Vape on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just tried an ijust2 tank now at 35w and while it was decent, the flavour wasnt anywhere near that of a rebuildable tank


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> just tried an ijust2 tank now at 35w and while it was decent, the flavour wasnt anywhere near that of a rebuildable tank


Agreed. It'll never come close to any of our rebuildables, especially coz we know how to build. But it does the job for when you need it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Lushen said:


> I don't think any device will last more than 10-12 hours running at 40W when mixed with drinking and dancing. Especially lots of drinking
> 
> You are going to have to carry a spare battery and small unicorn juice bottle (30ml).
> 
> ...



il consider a unicorn bottle tonight. my plan was to fill the tank and then carry the 20ml bottle in my ticky pocket of my jeans. 

ive been testing the istick this past week and have gotten fairly decent battery life out of it. i have a feeling it should get me through


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/2/16)

@shaunnadan 

I am taking a 15m hose pipe, to jam into the front of the fog machine at main stage. Will add some juice, to the topper and just vape that.

See you there man! I rate im taking my koopor mini and some spare batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> @shaunnadan
> 
> I am taking a 15m hose pipe, to jam into the front of the fog machine at main stage. Will add some juice, to the topper and just vape that.
> 
> See you there man! I rate im taking my koopor mini and some spare batteries.




lekker !!!
vape meet at Ultra


----------



## Va-poor (24/2/16)

I'll be taking my cuboid with a crius. Then a mini build kit with premade coils and wick. 4 x 30q batteries and a power bank. That should get me 38ah. Then probably a pair of cargo pants...

Sent from my HS-U980 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/2/16)

Va-poor said:


> I'll be taking my cuboid with a crius. Then a mini build kit with premade coils and wick. 4 x 30q batteries and a power bank. That should get me 38ah. Then probably a pair of cargo pants...
> 
> Sent from my HS-U980 using Tapatalk



I was gonna do cargo shorts, but then realized that to wear shorts at ultra and fit in they need to be as small as possible even if you dont SPEEL rugby.

Backpack and boet shorts, Image and vaping!

Rofl.
See you fellas there!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lushen (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> il consider a unicorn bottle tonight. my plan was to fill the tank and then carry the 20ml bottle in my ticky pocket of my jeans.
> 
> ive been testing the istick this past week and have gotten fairly decent battery life out of it. i have a feeling it should get me through


 
The 20ml bottle will work perfectly. If you use the SSOCC coils and vape at a max of 40watts, you will use about 2.5 to 3 tanks of juice to the battery (completely depleted).
So you will run out of battery power before you run out of the 20ml's of juice. You can get a 15ml unicorn bottle, or even use a sample 10ml juice bottle if that is enough juice for you and you are not carrying a spare battery.

The most important thing though is to just enjoy the bachelors bud!


----------



## Christos (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i has 2 of those !
> 
> the reo does seem like a good idea as a semi-indestructible mod in-case if falls, but the battery sag is my biggest issue.
> 
> really dont want to be carrying a bunch of 18650s around with me. the idea is car keys, bottle of juice and a mod.


Single coil builds, .5 ohm should be good 

I use 1 reo filled with a full battery on an 8 hour hike. 
Drinking on the other hand involves more batteries!


----------



## Cloudasaurus (24/2/16)

2 packs of stinkies and a lighter. Sorted.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

Cloudasaurus said:


> 2 packs of stinkies and a lighter. Sorted.


Haha! I approve of your nobbishness!


----------



## Taran (24/2/16)

im gona take my rx200.. its will last me one night for sure.. and i have 3 spare batteries for the next night.. plus a 30ml bottle of juice..
still deciding on taking the cubis cause its so easy to fill.. or take the ud bellus.. wat do you guys think??


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Taran said:


> im gona take my rx200.. its will last me one night for sure.. and i have 3 spare batteries for the next night.. plus a 30ml bottle of juice..
> still deciding on taking the cubis cause its so easy to fill.. or take the ud bellus.. wat do you guys think??



But the rolo is soo heavy! 

Easy fill is critical, imagine the horror of a fill screw falling !


----------



## Taran (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> But the rolo is soo heavy!
> 
> Easy fill is critical, imagine the horror of a fill screw falling !


i kno it is but its pretty much either gona be in my hand or one of my friends hands..
so doesnt really bother me to much


----------



## ChadB (24/2/16)

Great thread! 
Sadly I can't make it as I've got tests next week...but, my brother will be playing on the 5fm stage Friday night @ 10pm and he'll be taking his Evic VTC with a tank of his choice followed by his favorite juice, 100ml 6mg DDD!! Enjoy guys I'm sure it will be awesome!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

ChadB said:


> Great thread!
> Sadly I can't make it as I've got tests next week...but, my brother will be playing on the 5fm stage Friday night @ 10pm and he'll be taking his Evic VTC with a tank of his choice followed by his favorite juice, 100ml 6mg DDD!! Enjoy guys I'm sure it will be awesome!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the tests are only next week.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/2/16)

A twisp clearo with a coil of 30g wire wound 1.5mm 6 turns ( bout max you can get in )
One full tank of your preferred juice

Presto

The 30g would come in at around 2.4ohms meaning your battery and juice will most definitely last


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> A twisp clearo with a coil of 30g wire wound 1.5mm 6 turns ( bout max you can get in )
> One full tank of your preferred juice
> 
> Presto
> ...




It's not an endurance test , I still want to enjoy me Vape


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> It's not an endurance test , I still want to enjoy me Vape



Ah ok , you did not say anything about enjoying it in the OP


----------



## ChadB (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> But the tests are only next week.....


If only it wasn't tax, auditing, accounts and finance  
But enjoy, it's going to be a super event, sad to be missing it!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/2/16)

That there is quite the dilemma, not sure how i would approach this but good luck and have fun !


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> its my bachelors party , lol



@shaunnadan , been reading this thread with much interest

In my view all these debates are pretty meaningless in your situation.
Its your bachelors party! Whoop.
Where is your best man ? 
He should be carrying all your gear for you and loading up whatever vape you may want at the time!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

But on a separate note @shaunnadan , i thought the istick50 has a 4000 mah or 4400 mah capacity? Not 3000. Hardy device and with a sleeve its really rugged. Took it to CT for a few days and it delivered like a champ.


----------



## Kamiel (25/2/16)

The Heatvape Invader Mini is perfect. A smart and rugged 50w device that claims to be dustproof, waterproof and shock resistant. I've wanted to get one for hikes and runs but I've dithered because any device I don't use often is money wasted in my eyes.

Other than that, take some filled unicorn bottles. They have almost no footprint in terms of carrying and can double as glowsticks. BOOF BOOF BOOF BOOF!


----------



## Kamiel (25/2/16)

Silver said:


> But on a separate note @shaunnadan , i thought the istick50 has a 4000 mah or 4400 mah capacity? Not 3000. Hardy device and with a sleeve its really rugged. Took it to CT for a few days and it delivered like a champ.


My understanding is that he's popped in two 3000 mah 18650s.


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> My understanding is that he's popped in two 3000 mah 18650s.



Ah, ok, thanks.
I thought he was referring to the "older istick50" - the one with the built in batts


----------



## Kamiel (25/2/16)

Silver said:


> Ah, ok, thanks.
> I thought he was referring to the "older istick50" - the one with the built in batts


I don't think you're wrong. He's just modded his for better life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/2/16)

Silver said:


> But on a separate note @shaunnadan , i thought the istick50 has a 4000 mah or 4400 mah capacity? Not 3000. Hardy device and with a sleeve its really rugged. Took it to CT for a few days and it delivered like a champ.



i removed the "stock" batteries and replaced them with the HG2 18650 batteries. 

since they are in parallel i should be getting close to 6000mah now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen (25/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i removed the "stock" batteries and replaced them with the HG2 18650 batteries.
> 
> since they are in parallel i should be getting close to 6000mah now


 
Brilliant idea. When can I drop mine off for modding?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (25/2/16)

I'd go for an Evic VTC Mini - 2 extra batteries on this key holder battery cover sleeve, attached to my car keys.





Crius RTA - Easy juice control and topfill makes on the go refills such a convenience, easy to re-wick as well.
20ml juice and wicks as you suggested..
Or maybe even look at the subtank mini with those gclapton coils that oom @Rob Fisher swears by. Commercial coils for convenience.

Enjoy the night though!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/16)

2 days away from charging ports etc... 2 x REO Grand, 2 x spare 18650's and a 30ml bottle of Tropical Ice. Done! Regulated mods and tanks not an option unless you are going to have a haversack to take batteries and juice bottles. Oh and a small container of some rayon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i removed the "stock" batteries and replaced them with the HG2 18650 batteries.
> 
> since they are in parallel i should be getting close to 6000mah now



Super move 
A real "Shaun modification" - love it!
Does that mean your iStick50 has been "turdified" ?
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/2/16)

I would probably just carry a single 18650 mod. evic mini ect. And carry around 3 spare 18650s. Tank of choice would be a cruis as its quick to fill. Also i would carry a back up tank such as the billow v2 cause it holds lots of juice. i wouldnt carry any cottons around. rather just carry 2 tanks with perfect wickage. 2 30ml flavours. just cause 1 flavour will loose taste after vaping it for so long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> I would probably just carry a single 18650 mod. evic mini ect. And carry around 3 spare 18650s. Tank of choice would be a cruis as its quick to fill. Also i would carry a back up tank such as the billow v2 cause it holds lots of juice. i wouldnt carry any cottons around. rather just carry 2 tanks with perfect wickage. 2 30ml flavours. just cause 1 flavour will loose taste after vaping it for so long.



Or if space is not a problem and neither is money. Buy 4 evic minis. a battery in each ,4 crius's tanks each with a different flavour. smoke one till its done , throw it in the bin, pick up another and continue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (25/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Or if space is not a problem and neither is money. Buy 4 evic minis. a battery in each ,4 crius's tanks each with a different flavour. smoke one till its done , throw it in the bin, pick up another and continue.


This.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

